# Problem with HP LaserJet 1020 after converting to IE9



## jimharsh (May 7, 2011)

After upgarding to IE9, I can no longer print with my HP Laserjet 1020.  I tried de-installing and re-installing the printer but keep getting the following script error:

   Line: 2107
   Char: 1
   Error: Unexpected call to method or property access
   Code: 0
   URL:  res://ieframe.dll/preview.us

 Any idea how to fix?  I would greatly appreciate any help provided!

 Btw, I am using Windows Vista.

  Jim


----------



## Nanobyte (May 7, 2011)

I can't provide any help but IE9 seems somewhat troubled.  My ISP's webmail is not compatible with IE9, which seems very strange.  I thought a browser was a browser.  An except from the IE9 features at Wiki, "and high fidelity printing powered by the XPS print pipeline".  Not if you have an HP printer apparently!


----------



## jimharsh (May 7, 2011)

Problem solved!  I ended up reverting back to IE8 and now I am able to print again.


----------

